# Wine Tasters Kit



## fiferb (Nov 27, 2006)

My sister in-law ordered these. She is going to put these with a journal and give it as a set. Alabaster Dymondwood. Comments appreciated.


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 27, 2006)

Very good looking set![8D]


----------



## JimGo (Nov 27, 2006)

Neat idea, and very well executed!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 27, 2006)

They supposed to be invisible? []


----------



## fiferb (Nov 27, 2006)

Rifleman, the photo shows on my screen. Doesn't it show on yours?


----------



## johncrane (Nov 28, 2006)

they look great.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br />Rifleman, the photo shows on my screen. Doesn't it show on yours?



Didn't. Does now.


----------



## TBone (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool idea Bruce, they look really good


----------



## angboy (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I want to know what JimGo and penmonkey were seeing if the picture wasn't there til after rifleman? Does this happen often guys? Do you hear things too? (Oops, slipped into eval mode!)

I do love this set. Some of my favorite colors and I love dymondwood. And this is really a great idea. I just need to learn how to turn a bottle stopper and I could have great gifts for quite a few people I know. The shape of the bottle stopper is gerat b/c it really shows off the layering of the colors on the dymondwood!


----------



## Skye (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd like to know how you finished the stopper. When I CA'd mine it filled the grooves, looked terrible.


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice set you have made.[]
Finish looks excellent!


----------



## fiferb (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I'm also doing a set in Afzelia Burl and another in Maple being painted with grapes by my mother. I'll post pictures when I get them done.

Skye, the finish on the bottle stop is Deft spray laquer. The pen is straight CA.


----------



## Skye (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool, did you sand it or just polish?


----------



## fiferb (Nov 29, 2006)

Skye, very little sanding required if at all. If it feels rough to the touch between coats, I'll lightly hand sand with MM starting at 3600 or 4000. No polishing. I spray 4-8 coats of deft and when it is dry it is done.


----------



## Skye (Nov 29, 2006)

Cool man, I'll have to try that.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice set!


----------



## alparent (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> the finish on the bottle stop is Deft spray laquer. The pen is straight CA.



I knew it! Look at how deeper, richer and more alive the bottle stop looks compared to the pen.......laquer rules!


I love the shape of the stopper.
A wine taster set is a great idea!


----------



## broitblat (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice set, nicely done.  

I've been thinking of doing something similar but also adding a bottle coaster and maybe a drip ring.  I don't know that it would ever be worthwhile to try and sell such a set, but it would make a nice gift for one of my wino friends [:0]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

Boy that is nice work.
That's some set you have there.[]


----------

